# Structural Question



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

This may sound dumb, but humor me if you will. With as much weight that I am installing in my media room (seating riser, speaker stage, gear, seating, up to 6 adults), is there risk of my second floor room exceeding weight tolerances and getting damaged or catastrophically failing?


----------



## Sabby (Nov 10, 2008)

Assuming your home has been built with standard construction practices and the theater is going into a area intended as living space, you should be fine. If you plan to build a stage I would avoid placing sand in the hollow spaces of the stage - fiberglass may be used.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I know a guy with a one-story house who turned his large attic into a big “upstairs” room. Worked fine.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

